# Livestream Q&A Sunday, july 9th 10:30 am PDT



## JBroida (Jul 7, 2017)

On Sunday, July 9th at 10:30 am PDT, we will be hosting a live stream Q&A session on youtube. I will be covering some basic concepts that customers ask about frequently, as well as responding to questions through the chat or video comments. We hope that you will tune in and join us. I will post a link early Sunday morning, as we get everything set up, so please keep an eye on our social media (Instagram, Facebook, Twitter, etc.). If there are things you would like me to cover, but may not be able to tune in, feel free to e-mail me at [email protected]. The video will remain on youtube, so you can watch it at a later date as well.


----------



## labor of love (Jul 7, 2017)

Awesome.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 9, 2017)

Here's the link to our livestream Q&A, which begins at 10:30am PDT... the link will begin working just before that time:
[video=youtube;-fKY617j10A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fKY617j10A[/video]


----------



## labor of love (Jul 9, 2017)

Are you doing a second video today?


----------



## Yet-Another-Dave (Jul 9, 2017)

Jon, and Josh, thanks for taking the time. I lurked and found it fascinating, even the parts (much of it honestly) I didn't have the experience to understand completely.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 9, 2017)

labor of love said:


> Are you doing a second video today?



just the one... its already up on youtube for rewatching though


----------



## Meesterleester (Jul 15, 2017)

Thank you! The video was extremely informative. 

This would be a podcast I'd listen to..


----------



## Ruso (Jul 15, 2017)

Missed this one, was camping that weekend. Hopefully will be in for the next one.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2017)

Caught a replay. Really informative. Thanks Jon.


----------

